# Cutting Edge of a Bit



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I only have a few cheep bits and looking on the cutting edge of each one I see that the “edge” looks like it is glued to the bit body. 

Looking at the stores for the same thing but on the expensive bits, it appears to be the same.

Out of curiosity, how the cutting edge is attached to the bit?

Thank you


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Carbide tips are brazed to the steel bodies. Most use silver for the braze material but a few, like Freud, use a sandwich of silver/copper/silver for greater impact resistance.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks again Charles


----------



## sax13 (Jan 27, 2009)

most of your off the shelf bits are carbide tipped. carbide being very hard is very expensive to machine but very wear resistant so we use it for the cutting edge only. to do this the router body is machined to shank dia. and cutting profile needed wings milled and the carbide is brazed on with a silver solder, and then the profile is finished ground with a diamond grinding wheel. bob.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you Bob,

Sounds like a complicated process, nice to know about it.


----------

